# IELTS result to Engineering Australia



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

I have cleared the IELTS exam but didnt mentioned that results should be sent directly to Engineering Australia.

Now, I called IELTS Administration and they said that I can just mail them and they will sent for free within first month of IELTS.

But can I some how confirm from Engineering Australia that whether they have recieved my IELTS result or not?


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

rackspace said:


> I have cleared the IELTS exam but didnt mentioned that results should be sent directly to Engineering Australia.
> 
> Now, I called IELTS Administration and they said that I can just mail them and they will sent for free within first month of IELTS.
> 
> But can I some how confirm from Engineering Australia that whether they have recieved my IELTS result or not?


Rackspace,

First Happy New Year 2010 for you and family. 
IELTS results take up to 2 weeks from your exam date. Once you get your result, you can scan and send it to Engineers Australia. 

Best Regards and good luck.


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

I already have the IELTS reusults. 
I can photocopy and send it to Engineering Australia.
But Engineering Australia say that they need the result from the IELTS Center directly?

And I wanted to ask, that how will I confirm that they have recieved my IELTS results from the test center or not?


----------



## rehmat40 (Jan 4, 2010)

Dear you need to contact local ielts test center and submit the fee, write an application to british council, attach your ielts photo copy to british council for their reference, engineers australia's address & phone number, your email and phone number also and then british council will send your score directly to engineers australai and you dont need for wait for CID.

Hope this info will work.

Regards,
Rehmat


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

^^ this is after first month.
within first month, they send the results for free.


----------



## pradeep jose (Jul 2, 2010)

rackspace said:


> ^^ this is after first month.
> within first month, they send the results for free.


Hi Frnds,

I gave my IELTS one year back on 27th June 2009. I applied my CDR with my attested copy of IELTS result for assessment to Engineers Australia through a consultant on 19th May 2010.Now EA has sent a mail asking the original IELTS result to be sent directly from IELTS test centre.What can be done on this case? Will it be possible to send now thru the test centre.If so how & tell me how much money will they ask for it to send the IELTS result again?


----------

